# Eclipse: Durchsuchen aller Dateien?



## Maik20 (28. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Ahnung ob ich mittels Eclipse nach einem Text "Hallo Welt" in allen Dateien eines Projektes suchen kann? Die normale Suche sucht immer nur in der gerade geöffneten Datei. Das ist ziemlich nervig.

Danke

Maik


----------



## faetzminator (28. Sep 2009)

[ctrl]+[h] -> file search -> "Hallo Welt" / "*" / enclosing projects -> search


----------

